# Модели Weltmeister S4



## ugly (14 Сен 2018)

Приветствую, коллеги.

Обнаружил тут в продаже S4 в дизайне "Фестиваль".


----------



## Наталия Шевченко (31 Июл 2019)

Добрый вечер! Можете подсказать, пожалуйста, года выпусков супиты 4 и чем они отличаются (ищем инструмент, а в объявлениях указано то выпуск 1, то выпуск 2). Один из продавцов сказал, что было 4 выпуска..


----------



## vev (1 Авг 2019)

Наталия Шевченко написал(а):


> Добрый вечер! Можете подсказать, пожалуйста, года выпусков супиты 4 и чем они отличаются (ищем инструмент, а в объявлениях указано то выпуск 1, то выпуск 2). Один из продавцов сказал, что было 4 выпуска..



Никакой Supita 4 в природе не существует. Супит было две: одна ТА САМАЯ, а вторая - совсем недавно , которая в подметки не годится первой.

S4 - инструмент классом ниже и Вас просто разводят, если выдают за Supita


----------



## ugly (1 Авг 2019)

"Те самые" Супиты выпускали долго, есть 3 разновидности - они немного отличаются внешне. О внутренних отличиях не знаю...
Они все были с голосами Bugari?


----------



## Наталия Шевченко (1 Авг 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Никакой Supita 4 в природе не существует. Супит было две: одна ТА САМАЯ, а вторая - совсем недавно , которая в подметки не годится первой.
> 
> S4 - инструмент классом ниже и Вас просто разводят, если выдают за Supita


Добрый вечер! Спасибо за разъяснение! Скажите, пожалуйста, Вы можете сказать сколько кг весит супита "та самая"?


----------



## ugly (1 Авг 2019)

"Та самая" - 12,7 кг. Но найти на просторах бывшего СНГ очень непросто - их практически все переделали в готово-выборные.


----------



## Наталия Шевченко (1 Авг 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> "Та самая" - 12,7 кг. Но найти на просторах бывшего СНГ очень непросто - их практически все переделали в готово-выборные.


Спасибо за оперативный ответ!


----------

